# RIP Leo



## Lofty (Oct 15, 2005)

Lost my first lizard today  It was the male leo i bought a couple of months back, no idea how but he had managed to get underneath an exo-terra hide and obviously got stuck, and his neck got squashed 

Feel so sorry for him and guilty


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear mate, not nice when you loose a pet. How old was it?


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry to hear that mate 
boo for the exo-terra's


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww so sorry to hear


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

Awe poor wee leo


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that. Must have been even worse as it was your first one.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

soz to hear


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

i know its too late but sorry for your loss


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

awww sorry, ive only just seen this


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah me too really sorry keep your chin up.


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, rip x


----------



## gizbo (Apr 28, 2006)

really sorry for your loss


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

awww sorry for the loss


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i know it is abit late but sorry for your loss R.I.P poor likle gecko


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I have only just seen this thread & am very sorry to hear about your loss  Sorry to ask this but what exo-terra hide was it ?


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

*Sorry*

I'm sorry. At least he's in a better place. Boycott the exo-terra products.
R.I.P Leo xxx


----------

